# Pop Up Ads Make Canon Rumors Unusable



## GoldWing (Aug 9, 2022)

The pop up ads are so bad you can't use Canon Rumors anymore


----------



## old-pr-pix (Aug 9, 2022)

GoldWing said:


> The pop up ads are so bad you can't use Canon Rumors anymore


I tend to agree! I never did the 'pro' signup as I enjoyed some of the ads and occasionally found something interesting that I otherwise wouldn't have come across. Now the clutter out weighs the worthwhile content. I used to check the site daily, now once every couple weeks is all I can stand.


----------



## Czardoom (Aug 13, 2022)

GoldWing said:


> The pop up ads are so bad you can't use Canon Rumors anymore


And yet you did use it to start this thread.


----------



## GoldWing (Aug 13, 2022)

Let them go out of business. I know Digital Ad Sales, Traffic Systems and type of ads being served. Someone is giving them horrible advice. The UI and ads are on a high school level. I can't beleive that they can afford to destroy the site and business. The subscription based revenue is a loser.


----------



## davidespinosa (Aug 14, 2022)

Czardoom said:


> And yet you did use it to start this thread.



Look ma -- pop-up ads AND idiots !


----------



## AlanF (Aug 14, 2022)

Czardoom said:


> And yet you did use it to start this thread.


I believe it's an example of cognitive dissonance.


----------

